# Big sale at PJ's Square One 20% off (livestock included)



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Tomorrow we have a big sale going on for %20 off on everything in the store including livestock. Just to make things a little better I'm going to include the discount that I give you guys on top of that. So here's an example of some prices. Remember, you have to see ME to get the extra discount above %20 and I work from 5pm to 9pm.

Crystal Red Shrimp Reg $4.99, For you $3.99, plus an extra %20 off $3.19.

So any price that I do for you guys goes down an extra %20. Here are a few more to wet your pallet.

All Shrimp will come out to $3.19 (CRS, CBS, Fire Reds, Orange Bee)

Galaxy Rasboras $3.19
Cardinal Tetras (tank Raised) $1.69
Feather Fin Rainbows $2.89
Pigeon Blood Discus $23.99 (nice sized)

Don't forget your filter media, fish foods, and anything else you can use for your tanks. (even non fish related items, bah)

You will only get this price from talking to me. I'll be in from 5pm to 9pm. I don't want things to get messed up so it's just easier to see me.

Brent.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Brent,

Does your store have Aquaclear 70s, heaters, heat lamps and Maxi jet power heads? The Jppets websites only list special products for the week.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

arc said:


> Hi Brent,
> 
> Does your store have Aquaclear 70s, heaters, heat lamps and Maxi jet power heads? The Jppets websites only list special products for the week.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


We have the 70s, tons of heaters, heat lamps but no Maxi Jet power heads. We have aquaclear power heads though.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

do we also get discounts on equipments?


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you sell frozen bloodworms, or other frozen fish food?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> do we also get discounts on equipments?


I can't do anything extra than the %20 off but %20 applies to everything in the store.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jamblor said:


> Do you sell frozen bloodworms, or other frozen fish food?


Yup, tons of frozen foods as well.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> We have the 70s, tons of heaters, heat lamps but no Maxi Jet power heads. We have aquaclear power heads though.


Thanks for the fast reply. I'm hope I can make it tomorrow but heading west on the Gardinar on a Friday is not going to be fun.

Also, any chance you have anymore Fire Red males? I bought a few and now realize that all are females.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What brands of media do you sell? Mainly bio media?
Thanks


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jackson said:


> What brands of media do you sell? Mainly bio media?
> Thanks


Fluval for the most part. We have some marina and aquaclear as well.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

arc said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I'm hope I can make it tomorrow but heading west on the Gardinar on a Friday is not going to be fun.
> 
> Also, any chance you have anymore Fire Red males? I bought a few and now realize that all are females.


Ya I some males around. They're in the guppy show tank so that I don't sell them to the regular customers.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

any sulewesi shrimps available ?


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I might try to get out there today. Do you have in any HC cuba, Pogostemon Helferi or dwarf harigrass in?


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I ended up getting some HC cuba, glosso, dwarf hairgrass and some mid/background plants. They are all super awesome. The HC container was _packed_ with HC. It was fantastic! All separated up it almost covers the bottom of my tank already!

Brent was great and very knowledgeable. Thanks!


----------

